

Are Social Games like Farmville, Mafia Wars evil ? - code_devil
http://socialapp.posterous.com/are-social-games-evil

======
matwood
I wondered the same thing awhile back, although the word 'evil' isn't
something I would attribute to a game like Farmville.

See my blog post on the issue, "Are Social Obligation Game Psychological
Malware?"

[http://www.thepensiveprogrammer.com/2010/05/are-social-
oblig...](http://www.thepensiveprogrammer.com/2010/05/are-social-obligation-
games.html)

